# 36g Shallow AIO



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey guys,

Thought I'd start a thread here since I just set up a new tank recently.
Decided to put this in 'Marine Photography' b/c there's gonna be a ton of pics. I some DSLR cameras available to use, but most are taken with my phone camera cause I haven't figured out how to use them properly lol.

I started off with a 10g back in June, but it was getting cramped so I just moved up to 36g this month. The new tank's been up for about 1.5 weeks.

Here's what the 10g looked like before I took it down. 









*New tank arrives*
This is a 36g all-in-one from Primo Reef Acrylics. Top notch work, highly recommend him if you're looking to get a tank done.










*Moved everything over from the 10g*
Looks so bare with the tiny frags










*Attempt at skinning the stand*
Got some velcro and 1/4" MDF panels from Home Depot. Looks alright from afar, but on closer inspection it's really shoddy and unprofessional. I'm clearly not much of a DIY guy, need some help here lol.










*Rescaped*










*Got a few more corals*










*Left side*










*Right side*










*Acan rock*










Next step is getting a few more fish. And my clean up crew is under-manned, only 1 nassarius snail and 3 trochus (with 4-5 of their babies)


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh yeah here's a video I took:





Planning to do videos of the tank as it progesses


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Good stuff!!
Primo's work is really top notch 
Love your rock placements!

what kind of light is that?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Mighty fine looking tank indeed!


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks guys!

As for the lights, I've seen these branded as LT-Marine (Canada, UK) and OCReef (US).
The lights are...I guess they're like the Reefbreeders/Evergrow lights, in that one factory in China makes them, and they get branded differently in different regions. I took a risk and ordered straight from the factory haha. Only if you're brave lol


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Super clean looking tank.

Saw it in person when I came to pick up some equipment. 

His water is sooo crystal clear in person.

Cool stuff man.


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> Super clean looking tank.
> 
> Saw it in person when I came to pick up some equipment.
> 
> ...


Thanks man!


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Picked up an elegance coral.
It's easily the biggest thing in the tank when it opens up and stretches


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh, also got a fire shrimp and cleaner shrimp.










Looks like one of them has already molted lol.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats a sexy tank and stand, looking good


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

explor3r said:


> Thats a sexy tank and stand, looking good


Thanks man! I need to head down to Fragcave one day


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Wide angle shot


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Its coming along really nice!
What circulating pump are you running? Jebao rw-8?


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Jaysan said:


> Its coming along really nice!
> What circulating pump are you running? Jebao rw-8?


Thanks bud!

Yup that's an RW8. Way too strong for this tank, I'm running it at 10% haha. 
Took a video a few weeks back on some modes it was somewhat safe (for my corals lol) to run at:


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Great looking tank you have created there!

Just curious, how do you find the ease of use and build of the RW8?


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

paulie said:


> Great looking tank you have created there!
> 
> Just curious, how do you find the ease of use and build of the RW8?


Thanks! Pretty straightforward to use. I only have 1, so didn't need to do any syncing. Build quality is great, feels solid, but can't comment on longevity as I've only had it for about a month.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

cheers for the info!

Always nice to hear "real" experience over those who just give a review after it has been out of the box for 20 minutes.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
You seem to have a knack for laying out rock work. Looks really good.
-


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

explor3r said:


> Thats a sexy tank and stand, looking good


I'll second that!


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

rburns24 said:


> -
> You seem to have a knack for laying out rock work. Looks really good.
> -


Haha it actually felt like 1 rock too many for my liking, but it grew on me. 


Bayinaung said:


> I'll second that!


Thanks!


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

A GoPro tour of the tank:


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice set up.


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

DrBlueThumb said:


> Nice set up.


Thanks!

Also got some montis from Fragcave.
Anyone got names for these?


----------



## camps23 (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful setup !


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

camps23 said:


> Beautiful setup !


Thanks.

Tank is looking a little nasty right now though. Cyano and brown algae all over the sand bed. That's what I get for putting a yellow tang in there lol


----------



## imclownfish (Jan 31, 2011)

awesome setup! What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

jabeuy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Tank is looking a little nasty right now though. Cyano and brown algae all over the sand bed. That's what I get for putting a yellow tang in there lol


Get another conch or two to disturb the sandbed...should go away...


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

imclownfish said:


> awesome setup! What are the dimensions of the tank?


Thanks, it's an all-in-one, so the display is 36x14x13 and the back chambers are 4" deep. 


Jaysan said:


> Get another conch or two to disturb the sandbed...should go away...


Haha, yes sir I'll have to look for some. Heard they clean up the sandbed real good, and even eat cyano!


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

I put in a single strawberry conch about a month ago. It went to work cleaning right away, and my sand has never been cleaner (except when I just started it up ).


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

6 months of growth on my "acan rock"


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

jabeuy said:


> 6 months of growth on my "acan rock"


Nice growth on the acans!!


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Jaysan said:


> Nice growth on the acans!!


Thanks man! And thanks for the tip to get a conch


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

jabeuy said:


> Thanks man! And thanks for the tip to get a conch


No problem!
Those guys are sand vacuums lol


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

*Last shots of the tank*

I'm moving soon, so a couple of weeks ago decided to bring out a real camera and take some shots of the tank.

NMS_4529 by JB Uy, on Flickr

NMS_4528 by JB Uy, on Flickr

NMS_4518 by JB Uy, on Flickr

NMS_4525 by JB Uy, on Flickr

NMS_4499 by JB Uy, on Flickr

NMS_4501 by JB Uy, on Flickr

NMS_4555 by JB Uy, on Flickr

NMS_4554 by JB Uy, on Flickr

NMS_4552 by JB Uy, on Flickr

NMS_4523 by JB Uy, on Flickr

FTS by JB Uy, on Flickr


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

*Temporary Tank*

Moved the tank to the office this weekend for temporary holding. Was lucky enough that a friend had a 30g tank and stand for me to use 
It's currently sitting in the spot where I'm planning a 225g peninsula!

Moving day:
2015-06-20 12.28.04 by JB Uy, on Flickr

Benefit of barebottom --> free light under the stand lol

2015-06-20 17.43.20 by JB Uy, on Flickr

2015-06-21 14.54.16 by JB Uy, on Flickr


----------

